# شرح رائع لبريمافيرا 5 بالعربى أرجو من المشرف تثبيتة



## محمود حازم عياد (20 يوليو 2007)

مرفق لكم كتاب رائع لشرح بريمافيرا 5 أرجو أن ينال أعجابكم مع الدعاء لمؤلفة المهندس الكبير / خالد عبد العال 
محمود حازم عياد
والرابط هو 

http://www.4shared.com/file/47943923/74c3e250/Arabic_Primavera_Enterprise.html
تم تجديد الرابط بتاريخ 30 \ 6 \ 2008 مع تمنياتى بالتوفيقhttp://www.4shared.com/file/20287894/2b0c7993/Arabic_Primavera_Enterprise.html


----------



## رضا الفطاطري (20 يوليو 2007)

اخواننا الافاضل لا املك الا ان اقول جزاكم الله خير الجزاء ورزقنا الله واياكم العلم النافع


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (20 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خير على دائما تفاجئنا بالمفيد .. واذا كان كل مواضيعك بهذا الحجم من الفائدة فستحتاج الى تثبيت وهذا ما سيجعل قائمة المثبت تطول وتطول وتطول.


هناك موضوع مثبت يتكلم عن ذات الشيء بعنوان "دروس تعلم البرايمافيرا عربي " كنت اتمنى ان يندمج الموضوعين سويا والاكتفاء بموضوع واحد مثبت عن البرايمافيرا بالعربية

لا ادري هل نضع الموضوعين مثبتين ... ام نكتفي بواحد منهما ونضع رابط للاخر .. ام ماذا نعمل .. اطلب المشورة وابداء الرأي من المهتمين


----------



## النائف (20 يوليو 2007)

الاخ محمود دائما مبدع 
من ناحية تثبيت الموضوع ارى :
بما انه هناك موضوع مثبت مسبقا في نفس الغرض ارى انه يكتفى بنفس الموضوع ويضاف رابط مع ذكر اسم الاخ محمود ، حفاظا على حقه .
مع تحياتي لكم.


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (20 يوليو 2007)

أخى العزيز أبو صالح 
موضوع البريمافيرا العربى المثبت فى الملتقى هو للأصدار السابق من البريمافيرا والأصدار الذى طرحتة هو الخامس و الأخير وهذا الأصدار يجب الأصدارات السابقة ويختلف عنها لذلك فى رأيى يجب
أن يحدث أحلال للأحدث وأنا مازلت أطلب منكم تثبيت هذا الملف لأنة لم يسبق طرحة فى الملتقى
مع تمنياتى للجميع من زملاء وقائمين على الملتقى التوفيق و السداد
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## ابوسعاد (21 يوليو 2007)

الاخ العزيز محمود حازم تحياتي العطرة وخالص شكري واضم صوتي لصوتك حول تثبيت الموضوع لاهميته وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## فايز محمد (21 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (21 يوليو 2007)

أكرر طلبى للسادة مشرفى ملتقى المهندسين بعمل أحلال لملف بريملفيرا 5 بالعربى المطروح منى 
بدلا" من الملف المثبت لبريمافيرا 3.1 بالعربى حيث أن بريمافيرا 5 أحدث و أعم من 3.1 
وهذا ما أعلم واللة أعلم 
مع قبول فائق الأحترام
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## dica1011 (21 يوليو 2007)

*طلب مساعدة*

برجاء التكرم مساعدتى بعد تحميل البريمافيرا v 5 اجد مشكلة فى السيرفر ولايفتح ابدا ارجوكم ساعدونى ولكم جذيل الشكر مقدما


----------



## محمد باسل رضا (21 يوليو 2007)

اخي محمود بارك الله فيك وتسلم ايدك


----------



## agaa (22 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خير اخي العزيز على الكتاب 
تصفحته بسرعة ولكن في الصفحة الاولى يذكر ان النسخة هي 3 
آمل التصحيح 

تحياتي


----------



## طارق سمير (22 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا . وجعله في ميزان حسناتك من علم ينتفع به
.. أتمني شرح مماثل لل Expedtion Enterprise لإنه تنظيم عملي للإدارة ومكمل لعملية التخطيط والتحكم في الجودة والتكلفة


----------



## حاتم الجندى (22 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيكم يا شباب المهندسين العرب


----------



## ام نورا (23 يوليو 2007)

الله عليك يا استاذ عياد رائع كما انت دوما بارك الله فيك والله اكفل بخير جزائك عنا 
لم احمل الملف بعد ولكني تفاجأت كيف لم الحظه في المنتدى وانا التي تنتظره على احر من الجمر 
وقبل ان استمتع بالتعلم من مناهلك اود اوفيك حقك بالشكر والدعاء 
وللاستاذ ابو صالح انا مع الرأي بتثبيت الموضوع منفردا لان الموضوعان اصداران مختلفان تماما
وهذا الموضوع يعد فريدا في جميع المواقع واسال من يبحثون عنه طوال الوقت بلا نتيجة فيجب ان يحظى بموقع متميز وان يوفى حقه في العرض
هنيئا لملتقى المهندسين العرب بهذا السبق على يد الاستاذ عياد وبارك الله جهود الجميع
اساتذتي لقد طرحت موضوعا عن التحويل من بريمفيرا 3 الى بريمفيرا 5 ارجو ان يكون مفيدا واشير اليه هنا كي يلحظه من هو بحاجته​


----------



## ام نورا (23 يوليو 2007)

واتمنى من السادة المشرفين ان يكرم السيد عياد معنويا بترقية مسماه استثنائيا في المنتدى على هذا الموضوع الاكثر من قيم مع الشكر الجزيل والدعاء الخالص لصاحب المجهود الاصلي الاستاذ خالد عبد العال جعله الله صدقة جارية له
فمن بحث عن الموضوع مطولا مثلي ومثل كل مهندسي التخطيط وادارة المشاريع لا يستطيع ان يبلغكم كم هو انجاز رائع ولا ان يصف فرحته بهذا الانجاز خطوة جبارة فعلا
ومجددا الله الله الله عليك يا استاذ عياد ربنا يجازيك بالخير وتشوف ثمرته في صحتك ورزقك واولادك ودنياك واخرتك​


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (23 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## maseer (23 يوليو 2007)

م . محمود جزاك الله كل خير الكتاب مفيد وجيد ومجهودك مميز وسابق بارك الله بك وعليك:20:


----------



## sallam1998 (23 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما وعملا ونفع بك الامة
حقا كتاب ممتاز وربنا ينفع به الناس جميعا


----------



## el_shawadify (24 يوليو 2007)

لو كان الشكر يكفي لاداء حقك لقاء ما قدمت لشكرتك ما وسعني الشكر، ولكن أقول لك من كل قلبي جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## رامي المهندس (24 يوليو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## merise (25 يوليو 2007)

thank's brother


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (25 يوليو 2007)

أشكر جميع الزملاء على هذة الكلمات التى أعتبرها وقود يدفعنى لبذل المزيد فى سبيل نقل المعرفة
فأنا أعتبر نفسى جديد فى هذا المجال ( أدارة المشروعات ) وأحاول أن أقرء فى هذا المجال 
وأحضر دورات تدريبية فجيلى من المهندسين لم يكن من أهتمامهم علم أدارة المشروعات 
فأنا دفعة سنة 1977 يعنى متخرج منذ 30عام وكنا آخر جيل يستعمل slid rule فى الحسابات
أخوكم 
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## ##احمد هندسة## (26 يوليو 2007)

اخي وزميلي محمود حازم عياد 
اولا بارك الله فيك وقلة هي امثالك وهذه ليست مجاملة 
واشكر الملتقى الذي عرفنا بك وبجميع اعضاء المنتدى واشكر جميع القائمين والمشرفين على الملتقى 
لدي طلب ارجو مساعدتي به 
1- لقد احببت برنامج البريمافيرا من خلال هذا الملتقى والفضل لك وللملتقى 
2- اصبحت ذا مستوى لاباس به بالبرنامج حيث وصلت الى امكانية موازنة المصادر ( Leveling ) , والحمد لله 
3- حصلت على قرص بالبرنامج من الاصدار الخامس واحببت ان اجد ماهو جديد ولكن بعد تنصيبه تضهر شاشة البرنامج وتختفي ويذكر ان الصلاحية منتهية 

فهل لك بمساعدتي بهذا الخصوص وشكرا لك مقدما:


----------



## المهندس/أبوصالح (27 يوليو 2007)

اعزائي الافاضل:
السلام عليكم ... لا املك الا ان اقول لكم جزاكم الله خيراً ... ورزقنا الله واياكم العلم النافع والعمل الصالح ... ودمتم بنعمه وعافية ...
أخوكم المهندس/أبو صالح


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (27 يوليو 2007)

أخى العزيز أحمد 
أشكر لك هذة الكلمة الجميلة 
بالنسبة لسؤالك عن تنصيب برنامج بريمافيرا 5 
قم بعمل remove للبرنامج الذى قمت بعمل setup لة 
تتبع الخطوات الموجودة فى مساهمات الزملاء فى الملتقى بخصوص تنصيب البرنامج
وهو ملف رائع وموجود فى باب أدارة المشاريع فى الملتقى
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## fact_book (28 يوليو 2007)

ربنا يبارك فيك يبارك فيك 
ربنا يبارك فيك ويكرمك ويزيدك من علمه يارب


----------



## fact_book (28 يوليو 2007)

وده رابط للبرنامج انا رفعته ياريت يوضع فى الصفحة الاولى مع الكتاب
PRIMAVERA Project Planner Full CD +All Manuals*****
PRIMAVERA V.5 
http://factbook.badongo.com/


----------



## eng_mostafaa (28 يوليو 2007)

*[الاخ الكريم المهندس محمود حازم عياد جزاك الله خيرا لانك سبب فى نشر هذا العلم لنا كلنا وفعلا اتعلمنا وان شاء الله هنتعلم منك دائما الكثير
والاخ المهندس خالد عبد العال / جزاه الله خيرا وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناته
ولى ملاحظة بالنسبة لتثبيت الموضوع فكلنا نرغب فى تثبيته ولكن يا حبذا دمج حوالى 3 موضوعات فى بعض وهى من الموضوعات المثبته الان مع متابة اسماء مقدمى الموضوعات بمعنى اننا مثلا ندمج هذا الموضوع الكتاب لمشاركة المهندس حازم مع مشاركة كتاب primavera5 manual للمهندس ابو صالح مع مشاركة المهندس احمد كتاب v3.1 وهذا سيعطى امكانية لمن يتصفح موضوع واحد الالمام به من جميع جوانبه (وهذا لا يغفل حق من رفع الموضوع وفى نفس الوقت يتم تجميع المواضيع باكملها بالردود فى موضوع واحد) *


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (29 يوليو 2007)

المهندس مصطفى 
بعد التحية
أشكر لك الكلام الجميل ولكن لى تعقيب على عملية الدمج حيث أن بريمافيرا 5 تختلف فى التطبيق عن بريمافيرا الأصدار السابق حيث أنها أشمل و أعم وحتى لا يحدث بلبلة للمتلقى فلا يمكن دمج هذة الكتب حيث أنها لا تتكلم عن البرامج الزمنية من حيث فوائدها و لكن تتكلم عن أسوب التطبيق و الأدوات وكما قلت فأدوات بريمافيرا 5 كثيرة جدا" وقد تلقيت دورة كاملة في أدوات Tools Of Primavera 5 أو Navigator
أشكر لك أهتمامك و أرجو أن أكون وضحت الصورة وعلى فكرة Primavera 5 Manual هى أحدى مساهماتى مع أحترامى و تقديرى لشخص أبو صالح
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## maes (29 يوليو 2007)

:77: شكرا كتيييييير كتييير على هذا الشرح 
انا اخدت دورة في البريمافيرا و الصراحة استفدت منها 
بس الشرح هدا بيضل مرجع النا:12:


----------



## eng_mostafaa (29 يوليو 2007)

_*الاخ الكريم المهندس محمود حازم عياد جزاك الله خيرا واتفق مع رأيك تماما وهنظل نشكرك دايما على ابداعاتك والمعلومات القيمة الى بتضيفها للمنتدى، وننتظر منك الجزء السالع من مشروع البريمافيرا ودروس جديدة من البداية فى بريمافيرا 5 وجزاك الله حيرا وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك*_


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (30 يوليو 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً
لقد قدمت خدمة ثمينة بحق و لكل من شارك فى هذا العمل المخلص كل دعواتنا له بكل خير
كما أتمنى شرح مماثل وكامل لبرنامج Expedtion
خيركم من تعلم العلم و علمه


----------



## Amar Yasser (30 يوليو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا ، فعلا كنت بدور عليه من زمان ,


----------



## merise (30 يوليو 2007)

salam
ou es le lien pour telecharger votre sujet.
merci


----------



## فراولاية (31 يوليو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## saher_04 (1 أغسطس 2007)

هلا

جزاك الله الف خير

ومشكور اخوي 

تحياتي


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (2 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حسن سليمان (4 أغسطس 2007)

اتمنى ان تكون دائما فى التقدم للامام 
واللهم بارك له فى عمره وصحته واحسن ختامه


----------



## NEWSHARE (5 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رفيع (6 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خير يا أخ عياد

والله موضوع اكثر من رائع ومفيد جدا جدا باركك الله


----------



## كيميكال (8 أغسطس 2007)

الف شكررر
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أبو ميسر (8 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أبو ميسر (8 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## aymankhedr (8 أغسطس 2007)

أشطه عليك هما دول المهندسين ولا بلاش


----------



## samehgheith (12 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خير عنا يا باشمهندس محمود وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك و دعاءمن القلب للاخ المهندس خالد عبد العال بأن يجعل الله مجهوده في هذا الكتاب ومجهودك في نشر العلم ومساعدة المهندسين الشبان صدقة جارية لكم


----------



## عصام زايد (12 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووور اخي العزيز 
يعطيك العافية


----------



## SALLAM776 (12 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (12 أغسطس 2007)

أخوانى الأعزاء 
بعد التحية 
أود أن ألفت أنتباهكم الى المشاركة الخاصة بأم نورا والتى طرحت بأسم كورس بريمافيرا 5
هذا الملف قوى جدا" والتدريبات التى فية صادرة عن شركة primavera نفسها
وأرقام الكورسات الموضحة وهى 102 و 106 هى كل ما يتعلق ببريمافيرا 5 و تطبقاتها
وأنا شخصيا" تلقيت دورة تدريبية فى البريمافيرا 5 المستوى الأول 102 و المتقدم 106 
هذة الدورات بالتفصيل هى الملفات المطروحة من أم نورا جزاها اللة الف خير وأنا 
شخصيا" أستفدت كثيرا" من هذا الملف 
محمود حازم


----------



## ام نورا (12 أغسطس 2007)

التفاتة طيبة منك استاذي الفاضل  
عسى ان يستفيد الجميع باذن الله 
 وبارك الله تواضعكم وجهودكم


----------



## merise (12 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamad1985 (15 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bolbol (15 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (16 أغسطس 2007)

أؤيد اقتراح الأخت ام نورا الخاص بترقية مسمى المهندس محمود عياد معنويا لأنه يستحق بمشاركاته الرائعة أكثر من ذلك


----------



## حمدى حسن (16 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور اخى العزيز


----------



## النافذة (16 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك
لقد بحثت على كتاب تعليمي او اي قرص تعليمي لم اجد


----------



## حمدى حسن (16 أغسطس 2007)

عفوا ولكنى اجد مشاكل فى التحميل


----------



## me4n (17 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك لو تعلم كم كنت ابحث عن اي شرح مفيد لهذا البرنامج


----------



## حسام سعيد (18 أغسطس 2007)

هديه من العبد الفقير إلى الله
http://www.4shared.com/dir/3596386/76bf0d64/sharing.html


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (18 أغسطس 2007)

أستكمالا" لهدية المهندس حسام سعيد والخاصة ب training manual of primavera 5 
وهو كورس 102 الذى يقوم بتدريسة promastar وكيل بريمافيرا فى مصر رجاء قراءة هذا 
الكتاب مع الملف الذى طرحتة أم نورا حيث أنة ال software لهذا الكتاب وفية شرح لكل درس
بمشروع على البريمافيرا 5 وما عليك الأ أن تفتح الكتاب وملف أم نورا وتبدء التطبيق
دعاءنا لأم نورا و المهندس حسام وجزاكم اللة خير 
أرجو من المهندس حسام طرح Training Manual Of Expedition 10.1 حسب وعدة لنا
وأنا مازلت لا أعرف كيف أقوم بعمل setup للبرنامج قد يكون قصور فهم منى
مع قبول أحترامى
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## جيلاسي (20 أغسطس 2007)

الف شكر على الكتاب لكن الرابط ما فتح معي؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (24 أغسطس 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً لكل من ساهم فى هذا الموضوع الهام


----------



## عمر الفاروق (25 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا انا متشكر جدا


----------



## ahmehahmed (26 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا على هذه البادرة الطيبة


----------



## خالد أبودقة (28 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
إن كلمة شكرا هي كلمة لا تفي و لا حتى 1% من المجهود الذي بذلتموه و بالفعل موضوع فريد على مستوى المنتديات العربية.
و أتمنى منكم ممن لديه كورس البريمافيرا 106 المعتمد من قبل شركة بريمافيرا أن يرفعه على أحد مواقع تحميل الملفات و له جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (28 أغسطس 2007)

أخى خالد أشكرك جدا" 0000 طلبك و زيادة فى مشاركة الزميلة أم نورا ( كورس بريمافيرا 5 ) الموجود فى الملتقى الملف يحوى كتاب 102 و 106 وكذلك الcd الخاص بهذة الكتب 
والرابط 
http://www.4shared.com/file/20286818/52dfd8d5/Primavera_50_Training_Files.html
مع تمنياتى بالتوفيق 
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## rahmat osman (30 أغسطس 2007)

لكم جزيل الشكر وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## خالد أبودقة (31 أغسطس 2007)

أشكرك جدا أخ محمود و بالفعل ما قصرت حضرتك و حضرة الزميلة أم نورا صاحبة هذه المشاركة الرائعة.......
وأتمنى منكم لو تقدروا تحصلو على نسخة البريمافيرا6


----------



## cineaste (1 سبتمبر 2007)

i cann't read the police of this book can you help me

thanks alot


----------



## ابو تهانى (3 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك فيكم وعليكم


----------



## shartooh (3 سبتمبر 2007)

الرجاء حول موضوع الموارد وتكوين OBS Resources
فأنها غير كافيه لمستوى مثلي الرجاء ولو اي شيء يوضح ذلك مع العلم انه كتاب رائع والتوفيق للجميع


----------



## the pump (4 سبتمبر 2007)

جزيل الشكر أخي الكريم


----------



## محمد محمود فرحات (5 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م. زيد (8 سبتمبر 2007)

أخي العزيز المهندس محمود، السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، 
أولاً أشكرك على مجهودك وعلى طلبك الدائب للعلم.
ثانياً: أود أن أنبهك إلى أن كل الروابط التي وضعتها أنت أو التي وضعها المهندس حسام قد مسحت من 4 شيرد. لذا لم أحظ بفرصة الاستفادة من تلك الروابط، والتي يبدو أنها تحتوي على مواد علمية مهمة، كما هو واضح من مشاركات الأخوان. 
أرجو منك أخي العزيز أن تتعب نفسك برفع تلك المواد العلمية مرة أخرى في مكان آخر، وأسأل الله أن يضاعف لك أجرك، والسلام ختام.


----------



## وسام95 (12 سبتمبر 2007)

الله يبارك فيك و يحسن اليك يا أخ محمود علي هذه الجهود القيمة


----------



## CVLMASTER (13 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً يا هندسة


----------



## CVLMASTER (13 سبتمبر 2007)

انا حصلت علي بريمافيرا 6 بس يلببغة اسباني


----------



## محمد باسل رضا (17 سبتمبر 2007)

كم انت كريم يا استاذ محمود حازم عياد بارك الله فيك

اخوكم المهندس محمد باسل من العراق الجريح


----------



## نبعة المدينة (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*لا اعرف تحميله*

أخي مشكور حاولت تحميل الملف ولم اعرف كيف


----------



## م. زيد (17 سبتمبر 2007)

الأستاذ الفاضل محمود تحية طيبة وبعد،
شكراً جزيل على هذا الكتاب القيم، لقد استطعت تحميله من الرابط الموجود في الصفحة الأولى، ولكن يبدو لي أن هنالك خطأ ما فيما قمت به، إذ عندما فتحت الكتاب كان عن تعليم P3e !!

طبعاً الكتاب قيم جداً، ومجهود المهندس خالد مميز جداً، ولكنني كنت أظنك قلت أنه شرح لبريمافيرا 5، فأين أخطأت أنا؟؟ هل بالإمكان أن تتفضل وتشرح لي؟


----------



## ام نورا (18 سبتمبر 2007)

اخي الفاضل هو P3e يعني بريمفيرا 5 توكل على الله وابدأ في الاستفادة منه 
وادعو لاستاذنا المعطاء عسى الله يجزيه عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (19 سبتمبر 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً على عطاءك ياأخ محمد عياد
و بارك الله فيك


----------



## dahman3 (22 سبتمبر 2007)

مجهود وأخلاق مهندس فاضل ...جزاك الله كل خير وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك من علم ينتفع به


----------



## wilawy (23 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## رجب عبد الفتاح (29 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا يا اخي العزيز جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة


----------



## المحترم الاول (29 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## med5001 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

ارجو التثبيث


----------



## hazem010 (1 أكتوبر 2007)

الف الف شكر وجزاك الله بكل كلمه وحرف خيرا كثيرا


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (2 أكتوبر 2007)

نَرْفَعُ دَرَجَاتٍ مِّن نَّشَاء وَفَوْقَ كُلِّ ذِي عِلْمٍ عَلِيمٌ }يوسف76

{يَعْلَمُونَ ظَاهِراً مِّنَ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَهُمْ عَنِ الْآخِرَةِ هُمْ غَافِلُونَ }الروم7


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (3 أكتوبر 2007)

أخى المهندس / عبد المنعم سلامة
أشكرك جدا" على روعة أختيار الآيات الكريمة وجزاك اللة خير وكل عام وأنتم بخير
وتقبل اللة منكم الصيام و القيام 
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (4 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخ محمود حازم عياد
كل عام و أنتم بخير 
أنت رجل عطّاء جزاك الله خيراً
عبدالمنعم ســــلام


----------



## mgh2syria (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*شكر*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
أتقدم بالشكر الجزيل الى كل أخواني و زملائي القائمين على هذا الموقع و الى
المشاركين في الموقع و أتمنى لكم و لشعبنا العربي التقدم دوماً و الازدهار
و شكراً


----------



## م/عماد حمدي (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engahmedalaa (13 أكتوبر 2007)

للاخ الاستاذ المميز مهندس محمود حازم عياد 

شكرا علي المجهود الجبار الممبزول من سيادتكم ولي استفسار بسيط هل من الممكن تزويدنا بنسخة بريمافيرا 6 او برت ماستر 8 حيث انني في امس الاحتياج لهم شاكرين حسن تعاونكم لما هو فائدة في هذا المجال المميز


----------



## MANDO2007 (16 أكتوبر 2007)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## memed (22 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا" جزيلا" ونفع الله بكم


----------



## aymankhedr (22 أكتوبر 2007)

الف شكر يامان


----------



## فراس جدة (22 أكتوبر 2007)

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## مستشار (23 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## فضلون (24 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله لنا و لكم نفعنا جميعا بالعلم و غفر الله لك اخى الكريم و اظلكم بظله يوم لا ظل الا ظله و الصلاة و السلام على النبى الكريم الحمد لله عدد خلقه و زنة عرشه و رضا نفسه و مداد كلماته حمدا ملئ السموات و الارض و ملئ ما شئت ربى من شئ بعد


----------



## sherifmadkor (24 أكتوبر 2007)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## اوس ستار (24 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خير يا شباب الامة المجيدة


----------



## eng_houssam (25 أكتوبر 2007)

كل الشكر لك أخي الكريم على هذا الكتاب الرائع


----------



## عبد المعبود (25 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور اخ محمود
ودائما من تالق الى تالق


----------



## احمد1970 (27 أكتوبر 2007)

الرجاء من الاخوة الاعزاء التكرم بتزويدى بمعلومات عن البريمافيرا وماذا يعمل ولاى تخصص
مع جزيل الشكر وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## خالد حامد السيد (28 أكتوبر 2007)

اشكر لك روح التعاون الصادقة بدون مقابل لقد إقتبست الموضوع و لم أطلع عليه حتى الان 
م . خالد حامد - عضو جديد


----------



## merise (30 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك الأخ الفاضل وجزاك الله خيرا كثيرا
أخوك المهندس كمال من الجزائر


----------



## asw (2 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا على اهتمامك


----------



## seeker (2 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مهندس ناصر (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*لا املك الا ان اقول كثر الله من امثالك*


----------



## محمد حمد الله صديق (5 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## اشرف عبدالله جبارة (7 نوفمبر 2007)

الاخوة الاحبة
الكتاب رااائع 
لكم دوام الشكر


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (12 نوفمبر 2007)

الأخ محمود حازم لك كل الشكر والعرفان لرفع هذا الكتاب الضروري


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (13 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا لمعلمنا الاستاذ محمود عياد،شكرا شكرا والله يعطيك الصحة لتقديم المزيد


----------



## يوسف الحلواني (14 نوفمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

نشكركم على تلك المواضيع الجميلة


----------



## حميدونا (14 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا بارك الله فيكم يا شباب المهندسين العرب


----------



## قلب الأحبة (16 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وأسكنك فسيح جناته 
وأعطاك من علمه وزاد علما ورزقا 
وإن شاء الله في الفردوس الأعلى


----------



## قلب الأحبة (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*شرح رائع وشكر واجب*

:12::12::12:

جزاك الــلـــه كل خير 
 وسع الله لك في علمك ورزق سعة الأفق والعلم 
 جعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك 
​


----------



## enghaytham (20 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك 
و تقبل الله منا الدعاء و سائر الأعمال 
و كتب لنا حسن الخاتمة


----------



## ابو الوفاء (21 نوفمبر 2007)

عندي كتب عن البرنامج شرح لكن لا اعرف كيف انزلها في الموقع


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (21 نوفمبر 2007)

لتحميل أى كتب يجب أن تكون عدد المشاركات الخاصة بك قد وصل الى 20 مشاركة ومبدئيا" تستطيع أن ترسلها لى على email وأقوم برفعها بأسمك فى الملتقى
hazem1953 at yahoo .com
ولك تحياتى
محمود حازم


----------



## seeker (23 نوفمبر 2007)

كيف يعمل البرنامج يحتاج كلمة سر و مجموعة من الطلبات


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (23 نوفمبر 2007)

أخى seeker أرجو أن تزور الملتقى فهناك مساهمة من أخ كريم عبارة عن كيفية تنصيب بريمافيرا 5 بالصور عنوان المشاركة ( كيفية تنصيب بريمافيرا 5 )


----------



## seeker (23 نوفمبر 2007)

أخي الكريم استطغت أنا أحصل على طريقة التثبيت و لكن الجزء الخاص بMethodology Management و الباقي لا يسمح بالفتح يقول غير مصرح لك
Project Management
Portfolio Analysis


----------



## مهندس كهربة (25 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا لكم علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## أحمد حسين عشماوي (29 نوفمبر 2007)

thanksssssssssssssssss


----------



## Dr. usama (4 ديسمبر 2007)

والله هذا الموقع من الكنوز التى حصل عليها مهندسوا هذا العصر جزا الله القائمين عليه خير الجزاء وشكرا للجميع


----------



## الهام (5 ديسمبر 2007)

اخي محمود بارك الله فيك


----------



## الهام (5 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك الاخ محمود وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## BASSAMSARHAN (7 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ahmad har (13 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
نفع الله بعلمك ورفعك


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (13 ديسمبر 2007)

وفقك الله لكل خير اخي العزيز


----------



## سيد طه محمد (14 ديسمبر 2007)

ألف شكر يا بشمهندس على الملف


----------



## الصقعبي (15 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## eng.mam (15 ديسمبر 2007)

thankssssssssssssssssss


----------



## magda (23 ديسمبر 2007)

الف شكر
بارك الله فيك يا استاذ عياد
ربنا يجازيك بالخير في صحتك ورزقك واولادك ودنياك واخرتك


----------



## عبد الرحمن معوض (24 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم


----------



## x79 (25 ديسمبر 2007)

اخي انت تقول ان الكتاب بريمافيرا 5 ولكن داخل الكتاب مكتوب بريمافيرا 3
ارجو التوضيح
وشكرا


----------



## mansy77 (28 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## Mohamed GI (29 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## eng_hazem123 (29 ديسمبر 2007)

The file link that you requested is not valid. Please contact link publisher or


----------



## bolbol (29 ديسمبر 2007)

الأخوة المشرفين
اللينك مش موجود 
يعني إيه موضوع مثبت وفي الآخر اللينك مش موجود


----------



## محمد عارف بيومي (30 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## محمد عارف بيومي (30 ديسمبر 2007)

الرابط غير موجود


----------



## albara-yassin (31 ديسمبر 2007)

اخي العزيز محمود عياد
بحاول فتح الملف من الموقع ولا يوجد اصلا بالموقع 
الرجاء المساعدة


----------



## محمد سلطان علي (31 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (31 ديسمبر 2007)

الكتاب عن بريمافيرا 5 ويسمى فى بعض الأوقات بالأسم المكتوب على الكتاب أطمئن ياأخى وبالنسبة لأنتهاء الرابط لا حيلة لى فى ذلك ولكنى طلبت من أدارة الملتقى زيادة سعة التحميل على الملتقى لتجنب هذة المشاكل فجميع مواقع التحميل تكون مؤقتة لفترة بعدها ينتهى الرابط00 نداء لأدارة الملتقى


----------



## هيثم أبوعبيدة محمد (1 يناير 2008)

*رسالة شكر للمهندس خالد عبد العال*

كل عام وانت بخير 
اننى والله جد لسعيد بانضمامى لملتقى المهندسين العرب واشكركم على كل هذه الخدمات الرائعة و المفيدة و التى اسأل الله أن اكون احد المستفيدين منها - أتمنى الحصول على هذا الشرح الرائع لبرنامج بريمافيرا 5


----------



## bashar710 (2 يناير 2008)

شكرا لك على المشاركة


----------



## mohdesoky (4 يناير 2008)

The file link that you requested is not valid. Please contact link publisher


----------



## التصميم الجيد (4 يناير 2008)

*دبي*

رجاء الرابط لا يعمل:33:هام


----------



## albara-yassin (5 يناير 2008)

الاخوة الاعزاء
بحاول فتح الرابط ولكنة لا يعمل فمن يستطيع ارسالة الى ايملي هو albara_yassin*********** 
فجزاكم الله عنا خيرا


----------



## مصطفى الخواجة (6 يناير 2008)

يرجى تحديث الرابط حتى نتمكن من الاستفادة منه جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engelsaleh (7 يناير 2008)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## bolbol (7 يناير 2008)

من فضل الإخوة المشرفين إغلاق هذا الموضوع ورفعه من قائمة المواضيع المثبتة لأن هذا عيب في حق المنتدى


----------



## sasem (11 يناير 2008)

المهندس محمود، السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، 
أولاً شكرا على مجهودك و مجهود باقى الأخوان.
ولكن أود أن أنبهك إلى أن كل الروابط الموجودة بالموضوع قد مسحت واتمنى ان تستطيع انت والأخوة رفعها من جديد
وشكرا


----------



## Farraj3000 (11 يناير 2008)

بالفعل كل الروابط ممسوحة


----------



## ام نورا (12 يناير 2008)

بعد اذن استاذنا الكبير
حاولت ان اكون مفيدة واعدت رفع الكتاب على الموقع وبالرابط التالي
http://www.4shared.com/file/34607746/e8f40c95/P3e_Book.html
لنشارككم بعض مسئولياتكم جزا الله خيرا معد الكتاب والاستاذ عياد


----------



## عممر (12 يناير 2008)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك علي هالشرح الطيب وانشاء الله في ميزان حسناتك:77:


----------



## samsom43 (13 يناير 2008)

الرابط لا يعمل ارجو اعاده الرفه مره اخرى وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد رامى خالد (13 يناير 2008)

شكرا الزميلة--ام نورا --باركك الله فيكى - الرابط ممتاز وهو الوحيد الفعال فى 11 صفحة من هذا الموضوع --دعواتنا بالتوفيق لكل من ساهم فى هذا الخير


----------



## Eng_Khalifa (16 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك الاخت ام نورا والاخوان م. محمود والمساهمين وجزاكم الله في هذه الامة كل خير


----------



## raheek (17 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جاااسر (19 يناير 2008)

للاسف حاولت اكثر من مرة تنزيل الملف ولكن بدون جدوي فهل تم رفع الكتاب من علي هذا الرابط وفي حالة رغبتي في الحصول علية ماذا افعل؟


----------



## Mr. Data (21 يناير 2008)

مع الشكر الجزيل لصاحب الموضوع

هذا رابط جديد قمت بتنزيل الكتاب منه

http://www.4shared.com/file/21738577/fd572db4/Arabic_Primavera_Enterprise.html?s=1


----------



## mohdesoky (25 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا للباشمهندسة / أم نورا - وكذلك للباشمهندس / Mr. Data على إهتمامهم بإخوانهم المهندسين وتنزيلهم للروابط - جزاهم الله خيرا


----------



## نظرة ومدد (25 يناير 2008)

اخواني لم أعرف تنزيل الكتاب ويظهر هكذا الصفحة
Free file sharing Forum
Feedback 

Search File • File Sharing Forum 
The file link that you requested is not valid. Please contact link publisher or
use our search engine to find a file or folder: 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

4shared, Free Online File Sharing and Storage

4shared is your virtual hard drive on the Internet. 4shared enables you to store, access, share, and email your files whenever and wherever you need. An intuitive web aplication designed for your web browser allows you to access your virtual drive from any PC with an Internet connection. You can easily download your favorite images, photo, music, video, documents, and software.

• 24/7 Web Access
• Web-based File Sharing and Storage
• Send large files securely via the web
• Send files or folder to anyone by emailing a web URL link

Register now and get 5 GB free space! 

Share all your files with anyone, including non-members, using a simple web-based link to shared files. Allow authorized guests to upload and manage files in your folders according to your permissions.

File Search

Be sure to take an advantage of our new feature - Search files. You can search among the files opened for searching by other users.


4shared Enterprise

We offer you a full-featured version of the 4shared Enterprise solution that will be delivered fully configured and pre-loaded on a standalone server.

As a 4shared Enterprise package's owner, you get a wonderful opportunity to use all the comprehensive functionality of 4shared for your business, fully considering its specific features. With 4shared Enterprise, you will be able to make your data store-and-share business really profitable. 


4shared.com, Copyright © 2005-2008 pmStation.com 
فالرجاء افادتي كيفية تنزيل الكتاب
وفقكم الله وفك اسر غزة وفلسطين


----------



## مصطفى تاج (25 يناير 2008)

thanks for your effort


----------



## osama_jalal (26 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا للباشمهندسة / أم نورا - وكذلك للباشمهندس / Mr. Data على إهتمامهم واضافة الروابط الجديدة
مع الشكر الجزيل لصاحب الموضوع


----------



## عزيزة بكر (26 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خير أخي مهندس,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## عزيزة بكر (26 يناير 2008)

اخي محمود بارك الله فيك وتسلم ايدك


----------



## khaled_omar (2 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا .........


----------



## مهم (5 فبراير 2008)

مشكور يا محمدو على هذا الموضوع الرائع واتمنى الفائدة لى الجميع


----------



## ابودانه 2006 (5 فبراير 2008)

جزى الله خيرا القائمين على هذا المنتدى الرائع
بالنسبة لجميع الروابط الموجوده بهذا الموضوع لم استطع فتحها ولا ادري مالسبب,,, لذا ارجو من الاخ القدير المهندس محمود التكرم والتعليق

ودمتم ,,,, أخوكم \ أبودانه


----------



## ابومش كيان (7 فبراير 2008)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## hisham ahmed badr (17 فبراير 2008)

الأخ المهندس محمود 
جزاك الله كل خير على المجهود الرائع الذي تبذله من أجل إخوانك المهندسين و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك .
لكن للأسف الكتاب مش موجومد حالياً علي الموقع لذا أرجو منك أن تضعه مشكوراً علي رابط آخر حتي نتمكن من الإستفادة منه 
و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمودالاسدي (19 فبراير 2008)

الرج---------------------------------------------------------------اء كيف يتم التحميل من الروابط


----------



## نيرمين يوسف (20 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاكم الله كل خير على فكرة يا جماعه الرابطين تم اعادة رفعهما وهما شغاااااااااااااااااااااالين فى صفحة 11


----------



## ياسين الوقودي (20 فبراير 2008)

شكرا الكم جميعا..و اضم صوتي لكم..بتثبيت الموضوع


----------



## شنيق عمر (20 فبراير 2008)

السلام وعليكم ورحمة الله تعالي وبركاته 
نشكركم كثيرا علي هذه المواضيع 
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## gearbox (3 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نهر النيل (8 مارس 2008)

*كتب البرايمافيرا*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الحقيقة مشكورين وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## ابوهاني (9 مارس 2008)

شكرا لكم جميعا على هذه المشاركة الفعالة ، *ولى اقتراح *......
وهو ان يتم نقل المشاركة التى بها الرابط الفعال الى الصفحة الاولى كي يستفاد من الوقت...


----------



## هانمكس (9 مارس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عز الاسلام (12 مارس 2008)

الف شككككككككككككككككككككككككككككر


----------



## المهندس طارق فوزي (18 مارس 2008)

الحقيقة و نعم التعاون الرابط الثاني يعمل بكفاءة الف شكر لهذه الروح قبل اي شيء و الف شكر للجميع


----------



## med5001 (25 مارس 2008)

ياجماعة الرابط مش شغال أرجو نقله لانه مثبت


----------



## عبود الجن (27 مارس 2008)

مرة أخرى أشكر المهندس محمود وياريت يعيد رفع الرابط مرة اخري لأني كلما حاولت فتحه تظهر لي هذه الرسالة
The file link that you requested is not valid. Please contact link publisher


----------



## ام نورا (27 مارس 2008)

*الملف فعال مع اقتراح للادراة الكريمة*

لا اعرف كيف ادرج اقتباسا من مشاركتي السابقة
لكنني قمت برفع رابط جديد للملف منذ فترة 
ولانه غير موجود في الصفحة الاولى لم ينتبه الاعضاء اليه 
بعد اذن استاذنا الكبير
حاولت ان اكون مفيدة واعدت رفع الكتاب على الموقع وبالرابط التالي
http://www.4shared.com/file/34607746/e8f40c95/P3e_Book.html
لنشارككم بعض مسئولياتكم جزا الله خيرا معد الكتاب والاستاذ عياد

مشرفينا الافاضل اقترح عليكم وضع الروابط الجديدة الفعالة في الصفحة الاولى لكل المواضيع المشابهة 
لانه قد يتعذر على العضو تصفح كل الموضوع وقراءة ما يقارب 180 مشاركة لايجاد الملف المنشود 
وحتى في المواضيع التي يتم ادراج الردود والنقاش قبل استكمال الموضوع 
اقترح (ان كان ذلك ممكنا )اعادة ترتيب المشاركات بحيث تكون المادة الدسمة في مقدمة الموضوع


----------



## احمد بن الخطاب (3 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
لاحظت ان اغلب المواضيع المثبته ولان اول مشاركه لها تكن منذ عام وربما اكثر يحدث ان الرابط لا يعمل وهذا ليس ذنب الاخ الذي تفضل مشكورا واضاف الرابط للكتاب او للشئ الذي يريد ان ينفع به 
فيجب علي القائمين علي المنتدي مشكورين ان يراعوا ان الموضوع الذي يثبت يتفضلوا مشكورين ويتاكدوا ان رابط التحميل يعمل
او يقم احد الاعضاء ممن قام بانزال الكتاب برفعه مره اخري كما فعلت الاخت ام نورا بارك الله فيها
نسال الله ان يجزي عنا من نفعنا خيرا


----------



## يقيني بالله (4 أبريل 2008)

بوركت اخي الكريم


----------



## كرم يوسف (5 أبريل 2008)

مشكور على البرنامج


----------



## احمد بحيرى (11 أبريل 2008)

*جزاك الله خيربس ليا طلب*

جزاك الله خير انا كنت محتاجة من زمان لكن الموقع الى علية النك ببيقول انه مش موجود ممكن تشوفة وتبعت للناس النك دة تانى وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (11 أبريل 2008)

رجاء الدخول الى المكتبة فجميع هذة المشاركات تم تحديث روابطها


----------



## Besbes (12 أبريل 2008)

الرابط على يعمل
The requisted file is not valid


----------



## قلم معماري (13 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## توتاتوتا (14 أبريل 2008)

الملف غير موجود على الرابط المذكور

ما العمل


----------



## أبو السيف (15 أبريل 2008)

انظر الصفحة السابقة أو التي قبلها وستجد الرابط

مشكورين على الكتاب وبالأخص من جهزه و كتبه.. و بانتظار نسخة جديديه عن الاصدارة السادسة أو الخامسة
واذا أحد بيعرف مالفرق بين الاصدارات الجديدة ياريت يخبرنا

تحياتي


----------



## م/السلوكي 2015 (17 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء ورزقنا الله واياكم العلم النافع


----------



## اى اند سى (17 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم 
جزا الله كل من بذل مجهود فى هذا الموضوع خيرا,
- P3e مشابه لحد كبير ايضا P6 لذلك الفائده منه ستكون كبيره , ان شاء الله.
- الكثير من الروابط لا تعمل فعلا ولكن يمكن التحميل من رابط العضو المميز( أم نورا) فى صفحة 13 .
- او الدخول الى المكتبه كما اشار المهندس محمود المشرف.

وولكن ارجوا لو نتمكن من الحصول على الاصدار السادس.


----------



## mago (19 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا أخي العزيز و ننتظر المزيد


----------



## ahmad.sakr (20 أبريل 2008)

جزى الله جميع الأخوة كل خير إن شاء الله


----------



## usamafathi (22 أبريل 2008)

اخى اللينك انتهى زمنه رجاء الرفع ثانية


----------



## مهندس اللهيبي (23 أبريل 2008)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خير.


----------



## علي الناشي (26 أبريل 2008)

*هام جدا*

ارجو من اخواني المهندسين ممن استطاع تحيميل الملف اغاثتي بارساله الى على *****ي التالي واكون ممتنا له لحاجتي الماسه اليه والمستعجله وجزاكم الله الاجر والثواب ali_alnashi2005***********


----------



## علي الناشي (26 أبريل 2008)

*هام جدا*

ارجو من اخواني المهندسين ممن استطاع تحيميل الملف اغاثتي بارساله الى على *****ي التالي واكون ممتنا له لحاجتي الماسه اليه والمستعجله وجزاكم الله الاجر والثواب ali_alnashi2005***********


----------



## علي الناشي (26 أبريل 2008)

*هام جدا*

ارجو من اخواني المهندسين ممن استطاع تحيميل الملف اغاثتي بارساله الى على *****ي التالي واكون ممتنا له لحاجتي الماسه اليه والمستعجله وجزاكم الله الاجر والثواب ali_alnashi2005*********** على ******


----------



## ايمن ابراهيم الشيخ (26 أبريل 2008)

اتمنى تثبيت الكتاب لانه مفيد للجميع


----------



## اى اند سى (27 أبريل 2008)

الاخ على *****ك على اى موقع؟؟!!


----------



## اى اند سى (27 أبريل 2008)

اخ على البريد الالكترونى الخاص بيك المكتوب فى مشاركت على اى موقع ؟؟!!


----------



## علي الناشي (27 أبريل 2008)

pls send file to ali
-alnashi2005***********


----------



## علي الناشي (27 أبريل 2008)

يبدو ان البريد الالكتروني لايظهر رغم اني اعدت كتابته عدة مرات الرجاء من استطاع تحميل ملف شرح البريمافيرا 5 بالعربي تحويلع الى ملفجاهز ليتسنى الاستفاده منه ولكم خالص امنياتي


----------



## EMADUK (28 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم

لم استطع تحميل الكتاب
هل يتكرم احد ويرسله على البريد التالي
emad_oh
آت ياهوو . كوم

وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## المخطط العربي (28 أبريل 2008)

*رابط تحميل كتاب شرح البريمافيرا 5 لايعمل*

الأخ الفاضل المهندس محمود حازم عياد 
تحية طيبة على مجهوداتك العملية والفعالة ويجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله.
بالنسبة للرابط الخاص بتحميل كتاب شرح البريمافيرا 5 فإنع لايعمل برجاء تحميل الكتاب على رابط آخر يعمل أو إرسال الملف على الإميل الخاص بي m.sharkawy على gmail.com ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## علي الناشي (30 أبريل 2008)

هام جدا00 هام جدا 00السلام عليكم الى اخواني المهندسين من استطاع تحميل الملف ارجو المساعده اذ لم اتمكن من تحميل الملف هل بالامكان تحويله الى ملف pdf وارساله الي على العنوان التالي ali_alnashi 2005 @ yahoo الرجاء المساعده لحاجتي الماسه ولكم الاجر والثواب


----------



## علي الناشي (30 أبريل 2008)

الرجاء لاتنسونا لحاجتنا الماسه والمستعجله الى شرح البريمافيرا 5 واي معلومات اخرى عنه


----------



## ام نورا (30 أبريل 2008)

ام نورا قال:


> لا اعرف كيف ادرج اقتباسا من مشاركتي السابقة
> لكنني قمت برفع رابط جديد للملف منذ فترة
> ولانه غير موجود في الصفحة الاولى لم ينتبه الاعضاء اليه
> بعد اذن استاذنا الكبير
> ...


جربوا هذا الرابط


----------



## احمد بحيرى (9 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
جزاك اللة خير ياخىولكن ارجو منك ان يرسل الرابط مرة ثانية لانة الرابط الاول يقول انة غير موجود ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## سباعي1 (13 مايو 2008)

جزيت الف خير اخي الكريم


----------



## سباعي1 (13 مايو 2008)

والشكر موصول لام نورا لاعادة رفع الكتاب


----------



## ahmad har (13 مايو 2008)

مشكورين يا جماعة
الله يقويكم على فعل الخير


----------



## ملك النسرين (15 مايو 2008)

للأسف الرابط لا يعمل يجب تغييره 

شكرا لكم


----------



## elcaptin (17 مايو 2008)

اخي الكريم جزاك الله خيرا و لكني لم استطع تحميل الملف حيث انه يقول:
The file link that you requested is not valid. Please contact link publisher or
use our search engine to find a file or folder:

و بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (17 مايو 2008)

اليكم أعزائى الرابط الجديد للكتاب مع تمنياتى لكم بالتوفيق و أعتذر عن أنشغالى عنكم 

http://www.4shared.com/file/47943923/74c3e250/Arabic_Primavera_Enterprise.html


----------



## ابن الدولة (23 مايو 2008)

الــف شكــر على هذه المشاركة الطيبة


----------



## meee (2 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم .....

شكرا ً على الكتاب ..... ياحبذا لو يقوم أحد المشرفين الأعزاء بتعديل المشاركة الأصلية وأضافة أحد الروابط الفعالة!!

ــــــــــ تحياتي __________


----------



## عصام الدين مجدي (29 يونيو 2008)

أخي الكريم الكتاب غير موجود على الرابط فأرجو من الإدارة إعادة طرحة حتى يتسنى لنا الإستفادة منة


----------



## نظرة ومدد (29 يونيو 2008)

الشكر موصول للجميع وبالتعاون نتقدم وبالاصرار على نشر العلم نرتقي ولتواصل الأحباب أشكر الجميع


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (30 يونيو 2008)

رابط الكتاب موجود فى الصفحه السابقه ( 15 ) ويعمل عموما" اليكم الرابط من جديد

http://www.4shared.com/file/47943923/74c3e250/Arabic_Primavera_Enterprise.html


----------



## ابو تهانى (10 يوليو 2008)

ألللللللللللللللللللللللللللللف شكر وربنا يوفق الجميع


----------



## طريق الهندسة (15 يوليو 2008)

يظل هنالك رجال يسمون بنا الي الأفق 
فأنت نحسبك منهم بل في مقدمتهم 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبوعبدالرحمن الصرا (21 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م/أسامة (25 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله في الجميع


----------



## virtualknight (3 أغسطس 2008)

الشكر الجزيل لهذا الموضوع الشيق


----------



## مبروك (5 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا علي الكتاب


----------



## sosodeep (21 أغسطس 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا يا محمد حازم عياد مشرف متميز استشاري برامج إدارة
ألله يوفقك و يزيدك و يزيدنا علم


----------



## تامر عبد السلام (21 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخى و اضم صوتى لصوت الاخ طارق سمير فى طلبة لشرح عربى لبرنامج Expedition


----------



## تامر عبد السلام (21 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا و اضم صوتى لصوت الاخ طارق سمير فى طلبه لشرح عربى لبرنامج Expedition


----------



## ياسر العبد (25 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## صالح محمد الصمل (29 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا وألف شكرا


----------



## قلب الأحبة (31 أغسطس 2008)

*برنامج رائع جدا - ولا غنى عنه لمن يريد التطوير*

الأخ حسام سعيد

عندما أحاول تحميل الكتاب تظهر هذه الرسالة

The file link that you requested is not valid

وانا أعرف أن الكتاب تاريخه قديم جدا 

أرجو من حمله يحاول تحميله مرة ثانية 

-------------------------------------------
​



> أخى خالد أشكرك جدا" 0000 طلبك و زيادة فى مشاركة الزميلة أم نورا ( كورس بريمافيرا 5 ) الموجود فى الملتقى الملف يحوى كتاب 102 و 106 وكذلك الcd الخاص بهذة الكتب
> والرابط
> http://www.4shared.com/file/20286818...ing_Files.html
> مع تمنياتى بالتوفيق
> ...



أرجو من الاخت أم نور تحميل الدروس مرة أخرى 

وجزاكم الله كل خير 
​


----------



## محمودباشا (4 سبتمبر 2008)

اخي محمودجزاك الله خيرا وتسلم ايدك


----------



## يحيى الأبرش (5 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراً لك جزيل الشكر....ممكن يابش مهندس لو سمحت نفتح نقاش عن تنزيل البرنامج لأني أجده صعباً وكذلك زملائي......لك فائق الاحترام


----------



## ايمن عمارة (5 سبتمبر 2008)

Very Goood Thank You


----------



## جلول عامر (19 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله كل خير.


----------



## anwerbasha (22 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي الكريم 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (23 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## anwerbasha (23 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكواررررررررررر


----------



## safa aldin (26 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ياسر لاشين (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خيراً وبارك فيك*


----------



## diver_410 (7 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يجزاكم عنا وعن جميع المسلمين بالخير وشكرا على الجهد الرائع وننتظر المزيد 
وشكرا


----------



## ENG/A.S.A (7 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراً
ولكن اخى الكريم
البرنامج دا بيتكلم عن ايه ؟؟
وممكن استخدمه فى ايه ؟؟
اصلى انا فى مشروع التخرج دلوقتى ,, وبشتغل فى الـ Smart House وبدور اشوف ايه اللى هيفدنى وبجمع معلومات
فهل برنامج زى دا ؟ ممكن يفيد ؟
ولا دا خاص بأيه ؟​


----------



## المهندس المحبوب (8 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور اخي العزيز المهندس حازم عياد على هذا المجهود الرائع داعيا الله تعالى ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## خالد سالم فهيم سالم (11 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ / محمود 
اولا جزاك الله خيرا عن مجهودك فى نقل العلم 
ثانيا جزا الله المؤلف المهندس / خالد عبد العال والذى قد استفد من كتابة كثيرا 
ولكن للا سف هناك بعض الاجزاء لم افهمها لذك كنت اتسال هل هناك اى كتاب اخر باللغة العربية لشرح البريمافيرا 5 او 6 مع الامثلة وخاصا الجزء الخاص بالموارد والتكاليف ةتطبيقات عملية


----------



## محمد حسين طرابيه (11 أكتوبر 2008)

الف شكر وجارى الحميل


----------



## الشعاع الاخضر (13 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا يا اخ محمود على هذه المشاركة بارك الله فيك


----------



## إسلوبي (14 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررر أخوي على هذا الكتاب الرائع و المفيد


----------



## hassane74 (14 أكتوبر 2008)

رائع رائعرائعرائعرائعرائعرائع


----------



## hassane74 (14 أكتوبر 2008)

رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع


----------



## hassane74 (14 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررر أخوي على هذا الكتاب الرائع و المفيد


----------



## حسن هادي المالكي (21 أكتوبر 2008)

الف شكر على هذا الشرح وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## thekaiser (21 أكتوبر 2008)

الف شكر اخي العزيز على هذا الكتاب القيم والمهم لكل مهندس


----------



## حسام صديق (23 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا يا أخي و بارك الله فيك


----------



## قصد محمد (23 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا 

هل تستطيع تحميل البرنامج نفسه ولكم الشكر


----------



## مممح (23 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على الكتاب الجميل.


----------



## م.محمد زاهر (24 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير
ممكن تبعتو ع ايمليلي 
لاني مو ملاقي
m3m3m3m6m6m6***********


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (27 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## سكر راكان (27 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## سكر راكان (27 أكتوبر 2008)

شكررررررررررررررر


----------



## سامررو (28 أكتوبر 2008)

محمود حازم عياد قال:


> مرفق لكم كتاب رائع لشرح بريمافيرا 5 أرجو أن ينال أعجابكم مع الدعاء لمؤلفة المهندس الكبير / خالد عبد العال
> محمود حازم عياد
> والرابط هو
> 
> ...


استاذ هذا شرح للبرامفيرا 3 وليس 5
يعني ماجبت جديد


----------



## سامررو (28 أكتوبر 2008)

حسام سعيد قال:


> هديه من العبد الفقير إلى الله
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/3596386/76bf0d64/sharing.html


 


الرابط لا يعمل؟؟؟؟


----------



## سامررو (28 أكتوبر 2008)

اسف لم انتبه للتسمية P3e
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Eng.Amen (31 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## ابن العميد (3 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد سلامه الجمال (6 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## فيصل البكوع (6 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد رطب (7 نوفمبر 2008)

والله ما قصرت


----------



## الاستشاري العراقي (11 نوفمبر 2008)

thanks for your efforts


----------



## عصام الدين زهران (13 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور على المجهود وبالتوفيق دائما ونفع الله الناس بالعلم الذى كنت سببا فى نشره


----------



## rawan_200699 (13 نوفمبر 2008)

الى الاخ محمود
جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## abd11011 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

لا استطيع تنزيل الكتاب
ارجو ارساله على ال***** مع الشكر مسبقا
abd11011***********
و شكرا لتعاونكم


----------



## جمال السيد (16 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Arch_M (16 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لك وجعلها الله في موازين حسناتك


----------



## newbarcelonar (18 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع بحق مهم ويستاهل التثبيت مفيد للجميع شكرا


----------



## جمال السيد (18 نوفمبر 2008)

والله كتاب أكثر من رائع جزاكم ربنا كل خير على مجهوداتكم جميعا وأخص الأخ صاحب المشاركة الأصلية فتح الله عليه


----------



## محمودباشا (19 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جمال السيد (20 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## جمال السيد (20 نوفمبر 2008)

أين الإصدار بريمافيرا 5 لم أجده أرجو من الإخوة المهندسون أن يرشدونا إلى الرابط وموقعه وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmad2061 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

ألف شكر وتسلم إيدك


----------



## الحامد الشناوي (21 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراً أخ محمود وجزاك الله خيراً وإلى مزيد من التميز والتفوق


----------



## وليد عقل (23 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم كل خير:84:


----------



## سـSaLeMـالم (25 نوفمبر 2008)

جاري التحميل ...

لك كل الشكر والود والتقدير 

دمت بخير


----------



## محمد محمد احمد سعي (27 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم اللة كل خير وارجو الافادة عن البرنامج الذي بفتح هذا الملف


----------



## مصراويجدا (30 نوفمبر 2008)

اللهم جازه خيرا و بارك فيه و زد في رزقه


----------



## Engr (1 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله​​جزاكم الله عنا كل خير ومشكورين على الفائدة​​تحياتي لكم،،​Engr​


----------



## spyeng_85 (11 ديسمبر 2008)

الف الف شكر كنت فعلا بدور على حاجة ذى كده


----------



## spyeng_85 (12 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله عنا الجنة وألف ألف شكر


----------



## nawalid6 (17 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا planner وابحث عن كتب في بريمافيرا 6


----------



## مهندس الغربيه (27 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## جمال السيد (28 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس النهضة (31 يناير 2009)

جزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## ابراهيم الاستشارى (5 فبراير 2009)

http://www.4shared.com/file/47943923/74c3e250/Arabic_Primavera_Enterprise.html


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (16 أبريل 2009)

اخواننا الافاضل لا املك الا ان اقول جزاكم الله خير الجزاء ورزقنا الله واياكم العلم النافع


----------



## Mussa Elabar (26 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيكم و جزاكم خيرا


----------



## ziyadku (28 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على جهودك الطيبة


----------



## على اللول (3 مايو 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

الله ينور عليك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sabrymetwally (4 مايو 2009)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا وجعله فى موازين حسناتك


----------



## sabrymetwally (4 مايو 2009)

شكرااااااااااجزيلااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng: issa (4 مايو 2009)

*مشكور وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خيرررر*​


----------



## eng: issa (4 مايو 2009)

مليون شكررررررررررررررررا والله


----------



## sabrymetwally (4 مايو 2009)

شكراااااا على المجهود الجبار


----------



## engahmedezz (5 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خير
وجعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Asaad Mohamedy (14 يونيو 2009)

الأفضل من وجة نظرى يتاح كل ماهو موجود


----------



## Asaad Mohamedy (14 يونيو 2009)

الأفضل من وجة نظرى يتاح كل ماهو موجود وللأعضاء الأختياروالتقيم
وشكرا


----------



## مهندس حسن (23 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك، وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 سبتمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا م \ محمود على هذا المجهود ومع مزيد من التقدم ان شاء الله *


----------



## Ahmad Shawki (28 يناير 2010)

مع خالص الشكر على المشاركة المتميزة والمفيدة


----------



## sharawee707 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي محمود بارك الله فيك وتسلم ايدك


----------

